# spring is here



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

did my first oil change on my craftsman Lt 2000. I got this last year. now i'm wondering when i should change the oil filter


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Does the tractor set in cold condition during off season?
Each new year when changing oil I also change filter...tractor sets in shed during our off season,and oild can thicken also moisture.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If it was new the first oil change it is supposed to be at 5 hrs, and then every 50 after that under normal conditions. I usually change mine between 35, and 50 hrs depending on what the oil looks like with a new filter everytime.


----------

